#ubuntu-cym 2011-10-22
<owenll> Oes pwrpas dal ati i gyfieithu fan hyn, neu aros tan bod 12.04 yn barod? Is there any purpose translating more stuff here, or wait until 12.04 is ready to translate? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+lang/cy
#ubuntu-cym 2012-10-18
<plod> mm 12.10 upgrade went quite smoothly
#ubuntu-cym 2012-10-19
<plod> sut mae ianto
<brobostigon> evening plod
<ianto> plod: Shwmae?
#ubuntu-cym 2012-10-20
<plod> :D
#ubuntu-cym 2015-10-13
<Th13teen> Is it cool if an english-only speaker hangs out here? If it helps I study at Aberystwyth Uni :P
<brobostigon> of course, welcome, :)
<Th13teen> :D
<brobostigon> :)
#ubuntu-cym 2016-10-19
<plod> hi
<markjones> hi plod
<plod> what locale do I need to get a to bach under my alt-gr keys
<markjones> EN-cy I think, Not looked at Ubuntu in years
<plod> I've not been writing so much in welsh in years
<plod> Doing welsh classes again :)
<markjones> aah :) Da iawn
<plod> got my partner doing them too so we can speak welsh at home more
<plod> Finding the course very easy but loving th edoing it together part, and helping her
